# Sebastian Inlet State Park, Fl



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Sebastian Inlet Photos

Well, we went camping this weekend on short notice to Sebastian Inlet. It is hard to get a site and a cancellation happened and I got it.

Disclaimer: Jimmie & 3Lees - I don't want to hear I told you so









The Noseeums were horrible! I look like I have the measles. Our site was surrounded by marsh and woods so we had a natural wind break, which in this instance was the worst scenario. The site was hard to get into because it was angled so far down from the road and had trees above to make matters worse with our fiver. After about 6 tries, we made it. Once settled and unhooked we realized we were really unlevel but since we only were there for 2 nights I told my DH to forget about hitching it up again.

Overall we had a good time and any time camping is good, right? The cool front didn't make it until it was time to leave









My DH went fishing in the inlet - no luck catching. Then these guys were beach fishing and catching so my DH headed down to the beach. He did some catching but nothing edible.

While my DH, DS and friend were boogie boarding we say a manatee in the ocean. The sunset over the river was beautiful.

I do like this park, it is small and has beach and river access along with a dock for boat access.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

5th Time Around said:


> Jimmie & 3Lees - I don't want to hear I told you so


----------



## Chuck-N-June (Oct 21, 2006)

3LEES said:


> Jimmie & 3Lees - I don't want to hear I told you so











[/quote]

We've been saying we are going to try camping there sometime. Maybe we will drive up there first and check it out.







)


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

It is nice waterfront view. The key is to get a campsite on the first or second row, not the last row where we were. The first row is smaller sites, so I am not sure if you would fit. If you come, call us & if you see two spots on Reserve America let me know so I can book it too. If not, it is not a far drive I will come for the day.

Here is a link to some photos: Sebastian Inlet Photos


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hold me back!!! I know that I'm going to have to say it!!!


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey Jenn, your dptphoto link doesn't work!


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok - what am I doing wrong? Is there a way to link that you don't have to be a member?????


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Let's try this again: Sebastian River Photos


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

YEA! You did it!!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

5th Time Around said:


> Well, we went camping this weekend on short notice to Sebastian Inlet. It is hard to get a site and a cancellation happened and I got it.
> 
> Disclaimer: Jimmie & 3Lees - I don't want to hear I told you so
> 
> ...


LOL That is so funny! We had that same spot last year over the July 4th wekend. It was fairly tight to overhanging trees, etc. Could not extend the awning either. However, it was a good spot for privacy. Glad you still enjoyed it and you did a nice ob on the picture video. PCM


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

jdpm said:


> Well, we went camping this weekend on short notice to Sebastian Inlet. It is hard to get a site and a cancellation happened and I got it.
> 
> Disclaimer: Jimmie & 3Lees - I don't want to hear I told you so
> 
> ...


LOL That is so funny! We had that same spot last year over the July 4th wekend. It was fairly tight to overhanging trees, etc. Could not extend the awning either. However, it was a good spot for privacy. Glad you still enjoyed it and you did a nice ob on the picture video. PCM
[/quote]

Yeah, we couldn't roll out our awning either but the trees made a nice canopy and shade too. Definately the most private spot there but the hardes to get into. I was scared to put up the antenna because the trees were touching the top of the fiver. Let us know when your back in these neck of the woods.

You posted a picture of your front bike rack and I swear the photo was taken at Sebastian Inlet!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

GOOD OBSERVATION! Yes, the pic of the bk rack was taken at Sebatian Inlet! PCM


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

GOOD OBSERVATION! Yes, the pic of the bk rack was taken at Sebatian Inlet! PCM


----------

